# Help..possible rash from shaving legs??



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Does anyone know if a rash from shaving the lower legs can last for as long as 2 weeks? I stupidly didn't use any soap/foam. I'm sure this is what it is but am worried as am on a strong drug for my UC & thought it could be related to that.It's not itchy, only very slightly when I get very warm.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I've never had mine last that long...even when I dry shaved my legs once. (camping) Maybe you could call a pharmacist and ask about if it is a possible reaction?


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks AuroraheartI'm seeing the doctor on Wed's for a repeat prescription so I'll mention it then.


----------

